# All cleaned up. Elk Wasatch Archery



## skeeter065 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have completed my Elk Skull from last Friday's hunt and I am very pleased with it. Check out that little squirly antler between the second and thirds, that was as tight of curl that I have seen before.


----------



## josefat1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice elk!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That was quick, nice job!


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

nice great job all be up there saturday to get one


----------



## skeeter065 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice h20fowl, I enjoyed it up there. You are going to have a blast and good luck to you. Hope you get a great one.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great looking bull! Sorry I just saw this thread. Congrats again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, what did you use?


----------

